# Strange object



## dougtee

I took these the other evening over a 7 minute period from my backyard in West Jordan approx. 5700 west. Taken with 300MM, enlarged and cropped. Some seem to show a vapor trail others not. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nor-tah

Uhhh? :shock: That is freaky man.


----------



## JERRY

Stealth?


----------



## Al Hansen

Looks like several different pics from a couple of different angles. The one zoom shot the object still looks the same size. Looks like the background is all about in the same area. Was in stationary or moving ?? Maybe look at your lens and clean it . :lol:


----------



## dougtee

They were all taken with a tripod from the same place on my deck. Clean lens and no dust on the sensor. It was moving but in random fashion. I posted pictures in reverse order in error, top pic was taken last, bottom pic first. A couple of pictures show white right behind the object but in other pictures of the same area notice there isn't snow there, that's why I thought maybe exhaust vapor.


----------



## LOAH

Looks like swamp gas...Or a weather balloon. :wink: :wink: 

Neat pictures. Live anywhere near Hill? Just wondering. Not discrediting your ability to tell conventional aircraft from, well, whatever.

A lot of 'sightings' are described as something triangular in shape...

It does look like a Stealth Fighter, but they're usually covering a lot of ground pretty quickly and they aren't able to hover...that we know of.


----------



## wbb

I'm going to guess you have a park down that way, the mysterious object is either a kite or more likely a RC Airplane. There's a couple similar to that one that fly most weekend morning in the park near my house. Same shape just different colors.


----------



## dougtee

The object was 12-15 miles away, trust me it wasn't a kite or RC plane.


----------



## legacy

Very strange - check this out...

http://www.realufos.net/2008/08/west-jo ... 8-ufo.html

Looks like this was shot around the same time last year.


----------



## jahan

Interesting, I initially thought it was something on your lens, which has happened to me before, but it isn't in the same exact spot on your photo, but you did say you cropped it, so it could still be a possibility. The interesting part is the link that Legacy posted with your post, by them selves not too interesting, together they are intriguing. Was alcohol involved. :lol: :wink: :mrgreen: Cool stuff.


----------



## dougtee

Trust me The LENS WAS CLEAN. Also the object was fairly close to Twin Peaks but I don't think I could see a Hang glider from that far away even if there was a way to launch from there. I find the input enlighting though. I wish I knew somebody with the FAA that could check their radar data.


----------



## legacy

Dang, my father-in-law who I am sitting next to right now was an air traffic contoller, but retired a couple of years ago!


----------



## NHS

Was this last night? There were 3 fighter jets circling Utah Valley about 7:00 last night. They went past about 4 times and then flew north fast in formation.


----------



## Chaser

Anyone remember the remote control blimp that that guy had out around Sugar House park last year? Ten feet in length and 2-3 feet in diameter. If this type of object were ten miles off it would look similar to what you saw, as well as what was captured in the video link that Legacy posted. I bet its the same dude out flying his latest and greatest.


----------



## dougtee

Just a little more info: These were taken on July 8th between 8:43 and 8:50 in the evening. I was on the deck watching aircraft on final to SCL and am an aircraft buff and this just seemed to be different than anything else I've seen.
The altitude at my house is 4870' and Twin Peaks is 11,330' plus or minus. The proximity of the object to the mtn. would put it somewhere close to 9,000'. That should rule out any RC stuff. Also I've watched the F-16's and KC-135's over the valley and this wasn't flying like the fighters. Seemed to be confined to a certain area closer to the mountain.


----------



## .45

Last time I saw the airplane pulling around the "Salt Lake Bees" sign around airport #2, he seemed to be having some problems due to the direction of the wind. I'd bet it's the sign floating around.


----------



## dougtee

Guarantee it's not the Bees Game Tonight sign!


----------



## Snipe

legacy said:


> Very strange - check this out...
> 
> http://www.realufos.net/2008/08/west-jo ... 8-ufo.html
> 
> Looks like this was shot around the same time last year.


This looks like a 160th SOAR MH-47.

the stills I would have to see fly but there are several air planes that can fly really slow and turn really tight.

But it was probably a Helicopter searching for weed fields


----------



## Riverrat77

I'd say based on your last posted pic that its not a helicopter.... unless your lense is way dirty and smudged, which you say is not the case. Weird pics... cool though, it certainly appears to be some sort of delta style airframe but its hard to say what it would be, especially moving erratically. Very cool story though... you've just discovered the new hotbed of UFO activity and the area will be crawling with alien impersonators in no time. :lol:


----------



## Jed

It's a bird, it's a plane, it's...

My guess would be a F-117 Stealth Fighter.


----------



## Bhuntin

cool in any event


----------

